# Wait for it.....wait for it......Red Barn Goat Farm mini kidding thread 2016 is here!



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

My first kidding thread on TGS!

Thought I would start my thread today as two of my does have notably larger udders today and are looking swollen, ligs still present but definitely loosening. We have 4 mini does due in the next over the next 3 weeks, but dates are all a guess as they were pasture bred. 

First pics are of Cookie (the black and white pygmy) and sisters Spice in the middle and Ginger, both fainters, Spice is a silky, great brindle coat. Spice looks like she may kid this weekend.

Second pic is Dizzy, our prettiest silky fainter. I am the most excited about her kids, she is a ff, will be retaining them for sure. Poor thing is almost constantly in stiffened fainting poses towards the end of this pregnancy. I have to be careful she doesn't faint and roll over now, poor thing.

Last pic is of Rudy, our fainting buck. Last season he sired 4 does and 4 bucks, 3 does looking exactly like him, and one mini Rudy. He has blue marbled eyes and is homozygous polled - which means he carries the dominant gene and ALL his kids are polled (bred to a horned doe or not).

Hoping for at least 6 total kids this year, fingers crossed everyone!
Oh, and I will definitely work on my pics, so hard to get these guys in good shots!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see these babies . Good luck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay! They all are so cute, but I love the doe with the horns, I think her babies will be absolutely adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love them all! Almost makes me want mini goats again! And a homozygous polled buck....that's pretty cool, to know all his kids will be polled as well. Just curious, how do you know that he is?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

minibarn said:


> Love them all! Almost makes me want mini goats again! And a homozygous polled buck....that's pretty cool, to know all his kids will be polled as well. Just curious, how do you know that he is?


Just a good guess - all 8 of his kids were polled last fall, 4 sets of twins. If he was not them 50% would be polled, I figure at least one of eight would have been. Will know this season for sure. Unfortunately I find him a bit tall and leggy for my liking. I may keep one of his bucklings if shorter this year and sell him. Haven't decided yet...I passed on him at the auction, 6 months later he was up for sale on kijiji and I got him, but previous owner and I could get no info on him. All I know is he may have originated from a breeder in Windsor who sold out her herd. Wish I could register him!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Dizzy had a big 5.5pound doeling about 2 1/2 hours ago, and passed the placenta as well. Baby is strong, nursing and doing great, mom is very loving and seems good!

How odd that the ultra sound I had done showed 2 heart beats, I wonder if one was the mother's? I went in and felt nothing - bounced her and that triggered a few pushes and the plancenta. She seems done.

Sorry pic is sideways!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## forgoatsakes (Feb 11, 2016)

super exciting! I can't wait to meet the little babies, any names for Dizzy's baby yet? <3


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

No name yet, sometimes it takes a day or two for her personality to match something we can come up with ;-)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Adorable doeling! congrats!arty:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh! She is adorable! :greengrin: Congratulations! :applaud:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! You got a doeling out of your favourite girl! She's adorable!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay!!! So cute!!!! :fireworks:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So we named Dizzy's doeling Agnes -because she is leggy and a little geeky.
She was born 5.5 pounds on Wednesday afternoon and already 7.5 pounds on Saturday afternoon! Pretty cold out this weekend so had to put a onesie on her. Dizzy is the best mom I have ever seen ;-)

Still waiting for my other does, ugggh all have pretty big udders but no loose ligs, just day to day right now!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Such a pretty baby! Hope your other does don't keep you waiting much longer....they'll probably wait till weather get more miserable thursday!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww Agnes is sooo cute! Any more babies coming soon??


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm going crazy, 3 does with good size udders, laying around all day and miserable, ligs come and go. True to doe code they are making me insane. Haven't slept well in 3 weeks constantly checking the monitor. I have now reserved myself to wait for audio clues instead of looking at the monitor. DH gets cranky when the monitor lights up the bedroom (on my nightstand).

Waiting is the worst, and stupid me told the whole world they were coming early March, so I have to constantly explain, not yet. Some goat person I am!!

Today is the vet's ultrasounds predicted lastest date, actually she said Cookie was due by 17th, so goes to show how little they know too! Baaaaahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats on the doeling! Try to get some sleep; the babies will come while you're napping!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awesome name! 

Those babies will come. Just stay calm, and completely ignore your does!! :lol:  ...or not?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

FINALLY!!!! :fireworks:

Ginger had a gorgeous mostly white doeling weighing 4.75 pounds on Sunday night. Little rough start keeping her temp up, and had to syringe colostrum in her, but at 8 hours old she caught on to nursing, got stronger and is doing great. We named her Pixie.

Last night Ginger's sister Spice had a very fast 2 minute kidding, heard a squawk on the baby monitor, walked on out to the barn and doeling was on the ground! 5.5 pounds, brown brindle coat just like mom. Still mulling over the name, thinking Nutmeg or Bailey (kids are arguing, lol)

That's 3 does giving us a healthy doeling each so far. :-D 

Cookie is ready to go, all bagged up. Go figure that vet date of March 17  

could a moderator flip the last pic? Not sure why it's upside down


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Cookie had a tri colour buckling this morning. Mom and 'Jynx" are doing fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, they are so precious!! Congratulations!!! 
They are adorable in their little sweaters!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Just had to share some cute pics from today! Babies are the best!! Sorry for the sideways ones (why do they do that?)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

